# Light Therapy lamp



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone used light therapy in the winter to help with depression? Did it help? Is it worth it?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I did. I bought the "desk lamp" model (the smallest one) and used it daily a few winters ago. I don't think it worked and I definitely suffer from SAD. The bigger lights may be more effective.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I did. Wasn't a cure-all but it did help.


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I just ordered a SAD light from amazon. Can't hurt. It's amazing how bad I feel without the sun. Hopefully this will help a bit. Ever since the time changed, I've been alot more anxious and thinking more negatively.


----------



## hope789 (Jan 7, 2012)

I noticed my anxiety always gets worse in the fall and winter so this year I tried light therapy. I am happy to report that my anxiety level went WAY down after a few days. I bought a SAD bulb off of ebay for $30 and put it in my desk lamp. I sit in front of it every morning before work for 30 minutes while I eat breakfast, check emails, etc. I was even able to ween off of the Wellbutrin that I was taking. I am still on a low dose of Prozac but hope to stop that as well over the next few months. It is worth a try!


----------

